# A couple of diffrent algae problems. HELP PLEASE



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok here are some pics i hope this helps.




























I know a couple of them.

BGA 
BBA
GSA

And some kind of long green single strands here and there.

Ok so i just had light up grade. From no light to 2.9 wpg @ 8 hours day.

Nitrates 5 ppm
Nitrites 0
Ph 6.4-6.8 hard to tell
KH 7d
GH 8d
Co2 30 ppm by hoppy's diy drop checker here-

DIY Drop Checker - Aquatic Plant Central- aquascaping...a living art

Tsp-KN03 3x a week
1/16+Tsp-KH2P04 3x aweek ( Rounded so that i could try to rid my self of GSA)
1/16+Tsp K2S04 3x a week
1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
1.5 ml Fe/Iron 3x a week

Ok how do i rid my self of these?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How big is the tank? It looks like, for sure, you are not dosing enough KH2PO4, if you are dosing a tsp of KNO3 three times a week. 1/4 tsp would be more like it. And, unless you have calibrated the test kit, don't trust the 5 ppm of nitrates reading. If you can turn off half of your lighting, that would be a way to slow things down to give you a better chance to get rid of the algae.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi ok



> 1/4 tsp would be more like it


ok will do.



> If you can turn off half of your lighting


Well not half but i can cut off 20 watts and still have 65 watts over the tank if that will help at all.

Also on a side note i got rid of the two filter pads that were blocking the out flow of my hang on back filter. Because i read that low water flow could be what is causing the BGA.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I hope I didn't miss it but how big is your tank, for some reason I think you have a 20 or 29g? 1 tsp of KNO3 3x a week is about what a 90-100g tank would need, not a 20g


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi it's a 29 gallon and you did not miss it i am stupid it was a Miss type

1/4 tps 3 x week


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, a 29 gallon tank doesn't need 1/4 tsp at a time of KH2PO4. About a rounded 1/16th tsp should be enough, or 1/8 tsp at the most. You could try to gain control over the algae by cutting the light back to 6 hours a day, with 65 watts. Make sure you are using the drop checker correctly - 4 dKH distilled water in the bulb, green at 30 ppm. Then clean out all of the algae you can, trimming infested plants, dipping hardscape in bleach solution, vacuuming the substrate, scraping/wiping the glass, cleaning the filter, all followed with a 70-80% water change, another wiping of the glass and another 70-80% water change. Then repeat the cleaning and water changes for two more consecutive days. After each double water change, add 1.5X the recommended water change dosage of Excel, and the EI fertilizer doses. This is three days of hard work, but it worked pretty well for me. I have to admit, my last day of this was delayed one day.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

old dosing reg

1/4 KN03 3x a week
1/16 Tsp KH2P04 3x aweek ( Rounded so that i could try to rid my self of GSA)
1/16+Tsp K2S04 3x a week
1/16 tsp Trace Elements 3x a week
1.5 ml Fe/Iron 3x a week

New dosing

1/4 tsp kNO3 3 x a week
1/8 tsp KH2PO4 3 x a week
1/16 tsp 3 x a week
1/16 tsp Trace Elements 3x a week
1.5 ml Fe/Iron 3x a week

JEN on planted tank is sending me some samples of FLOURISH EXCEL so i can start with that as well.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Question?*

Ok went through all my fish stuff and low and be hold a had some excel left from the last time i used it back in march of last year.

So i just went to see how much was left and there was just enough for me to does twice the amount of the first does which is 58ml's i have like 3 ml's left now.

I did this wednesday afternoon and then yesterday i forgot to trun on the lights now i truned on the lights to day and my water has this milky haze cloud look to it.

Do you know what this is?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

will5 said:


> So i just went to see how much was left and there was just enough for me to *does twice the amount of the first does which is 58ml's* i have like 3 ml's left now.


Excel has two doses, and initial dose, and a daily dose thereafter. I hope you didn't double the initial dose, and only doubled the daily dose. I responded in your thread on the "other" forum regarding the hazy water.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

I hope you didn't double the initial dose.

Yep sure did.

Only good thing that came out of this is that some of my BBA has truned red.


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

will5 said:


> Ok so i just had light up grade. From no light to 2.9 wpg @ 8 hours day.


with that amount of light,you need co2 or excel, especially since you went from 0 wpg to almost 3 wpg


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Question?*

Ok i have gotten rid of all the algae except for a couiple little area's on the glass though i don't know what type it is. So my question is when should i go back up too 2.9wpg? Alot of the algae was there before the light upgrade so it just got worse when i got mre light. Oh and right now i am at 2 wpg on a 29 gallon tank if you forgot what size it was.


----------

